# apache .htaccess problem ? [solved]

## cwc

I'm running Apache and I want to change my php variables using .htaccess.

eg:  upload_max_filesize = 50M

I set .htaccess to 

$chmod +x .htaccess

Here is my error: at:  http://71.80.154.239/stream/

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, root@localhost and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Apache Server at 71.80.154.239 Port 80

I set this in the httpd.conf file 

<Directory /home/cwc/html>

Options Indexes Includes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

AllowOverride AuthConfig

Order allow,deny

Allow from all

</Directory>

I know I might need to set this at   00_default_ssl_vhost.conf

But I thought  I'd give it a try at httpd.conf

Any ideas?

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hi,

There is strictly no need having .htaccess executable. It's also a security hole especially if part of your web tree and if you're allowing uploading.

Now the "internal error" message is for visitor only.

Have a look in Apache's error.log for a full explanation of what it doesn't like  :Smile: 

Most of the time, Apache is really explicit.

Let us know ...

----------

## tomk

How are you trying to set the php variable in .htaccess? It needs to be done with php_value or php_flag as explained here. E.g.

```
php_value upload_max_filesize 50M
```

----------

## cwc

 *tomk wrote:*   

> How are you trying to set the php variable in .htaccess? It needs to be done with php_value or php_flag as explained here. E.g.
> 
> ```
> php_value upload_max_filesize 50M
> ```
> ...

 

That solved the problem.

Thank you very much.  This is my test sever:)

----------

